# New 2012 Shimano Reels



## Bantam1

I apologize for posting this today instead of Wednesday like I normally would. I received a call late in the afternoon on Tuesday to drive out to Las Vegas and deliver 250 rods that went missing. I planned on driving back Wednesday morning but my boss said go ahead and stay to work the show. I did not arrive in Vegas until midnight and was up at 6am to help set up the booth. The week was hectic and I simply was too tired to stay up late and post all the information. Working remotely with our server can be a long process when trying to save and upload images.

Because you always get the info first here it is...

*Chronarch 200G and 50G*



















200E7 7:1
200E6 6.5:1
200E5 5.5:1
201E7 7:1
201E6 6.5:1
50E 6.4:1
51E 6.4:1

7.6 0unces (200)
7.1 Ounces (50)

Dartanium 2 drag washers
11# max drag (200)
10# max drag (50)

Septon PV grips

7 Bearings (5 stainless, 1 S-ARB, 1 ARB roller)

IP Titanium line guide insert (images are pre production reels)

Double anodized spool and handle for improved corrosion resistance

Super Free with A7075 Magnumlite spool

$199.99

*Curado 200G*










200G7 7:1
200G6 6.5:1
200G5 5.5:1
201G7 7:1
201G6 6.5:1

7.2 ounces

Dartanium drag washer
11# max drag

5 stainless bearings

Aluminum frame

Graphite side plates

Super Free with A7075 Magnumlite spool

1/8 turn turn key

VBS with reduced mass hub

Septon PV grips

$159.99

*Citica 200G*










200G7 7:1
200G6 6.5:1
200G5 5.5:1
201G6 6.5:1

7.5 ounces

Dartanium drag washer
11# max drag

4 stainless bearings

Aluminum frame

Graphite side plates

Super Free

1/8 turn turn key

VBS with reduced mass hub

$129.99

*Caius *(pronounced Ky-us)










CIS200 6.5:1
CIS201 6.5:1

7.2 ounces

10# max drag

4 stainless bearings

Graphite frame and side plates

Easy Mag II braking system (10 settings)

$69.99

*Sustain FG*










SA1000FG 6:1 
SA2500FG 6:1
SA3000FG 6:1
SA4000FG 6.2:1
SA5000FG 6.2:1

Weight TBD (They are very light)

7-20# max drag (5000 size TBD)

7 S-ARB bearings (1000)
8 S-ARB bearings (2500-5000)

X Ship- Allows for a more rigid drive train and increased cranking power under a load

Magnumlite CI4 rotor- Reduces rotation effort due to reduced weight. This allows for a smooth retrieve

Rapid Fire Drag- This allows the angler to make quick drag adjustments during the fight.

Aluminum frame and side plate

Paladin gear durability enhancement

Propulsion line management

Machined aluminum handle

Direct Drive

EVA handle knob

Reel "kick" stand included for optional use. This allows the reel to stay off the deck of your boat while on a rod. It prevents damage to the rotor and bail wire. This takes the place of the handle screw cap if the user decides to use it.

$329.99-359.99

*Stradic FJ*










ST1000FJ 6:1
ST2500FJ 6:1
ST3000FJ 6:1
ST4000FJ 6.2:1
ST5000FJ 6.2:1
ST6000FJ 4.8:1
ST8000FJ 4.8:1

7.5-20.8 ounces (varies by size)

7-29 pounds max drag (varies by size)

5 S-ARB bearings

X Ship- Allows for a more rigid drive train and increased cranking power under a load

Paladin gear durability enhancement

Propulsion line management

Direct Drive

Machined aluminum handle

Aluminum side plate

Aluminum rotor

Waterproof Drag

$179.99-239.99


----------



## rsj7855

Very nice looking stuff...will have to get a Stradic for sure...maybe upgrade to a Sustain if budget permits


----------



## Swamp Root

I am hearing that this new Chronarch is basically last years Curado, with a new paint job. Not that I believe that, but what are the differences?


----------



## alldaylong

_*Bantam1, when will they get to the retailers?*_


----------



## Bantam1

I realized I forgot the Talica 50II...I was up way too early today.

Talica 50II










2 speed HEG 3.8:1/1.7:1

Oversize carbon drag washer for ultra high drag pressure

60# Max Drag
53# Max Strike Drag

Waterproof drag (when engaged)

Power Pro capacities:
80/1120, 100/945, 150/825

Forged frame, side plates and spool with EI surface treatment

Power handle

6 S-ARB bearings

Lightweight spool for excellent casting and freespool

Topless design

Removeable harness lugs

Triple Pawl silent anti reverse

Aluminum rod clamp

2 year warranty

$1199.99


----------



## Bantam1

Swamp Root said:


> I am hearing that this new Chronarch is basically last years Curado, with a new paint job. Not that I believe that, but what are the differences?


Yes they are built on the same tooling. The major difference is the double anodized spool and handle. We also added some different gear ratio options and added the larger PV grips to the 50 size.


----------



## Speckled

Bantam1 said:


> Yes they are built on the same tooling. The major difference is the double anodized spool and handle. We also added some different gear ratio options and added the larger PV grips to the 50 size.


Dan,

What makes this new reel a "Chronarch"?

Being that it is on the same tooling as the Curado E models (50 & 200), I'm not really sure what Shimano just did at ICAST 11 .

So, double anodized spool and handle and new gear ratio's and all of a sudden the Curado E turns into a Chronarch E?

Sad day (last Wednesday). Since I bought my first Chronarch (SF) back in the early 90's, I've bought every new Chronarch that Shimano USA has released. That's a SF, B, Met XT (Same as the B, but 1 oz lighter) and a D7.

Before the ICAST 11 news, I was set to buy the "new" Chronarch "whatever model" that was to be released (sight unseen), it is my history to buy the newest (latest & greatest) Chronarch model, as the Chronarch has always been a great reel to me.

I already own a Curado 200E7 & a Curado 50E, so other than the double anodized spool and handle and the new gear ratio's and paint job, why would I buy this NEW Chronarch E model? sad2sm.


----------



## Bantam1

There was a demand for lower price point reels. Chronarch D sold $299.99 which was unreachable for several anglers. The dealers wanted asked us to try and return to the older pricing of the original Chronarch and Curado reels from the 90's. Given the current state of our dollar vs. the yen, we had to make changes. The price increase was coming and we decided to change the reel to the Chronarch and hit the target MSRP. The new Curado was coming and we didn't want to abandon the E tooling. It just made sense to turn it into the Chronarch and move forward with other new models in the future. There are some cool products in the works. They have been delayed until next year due to several reasons I cannot discuss. Just hope that our dollar becomes strong again so we can get better pricing.


----------



## Gilbert

where are the new curado's made?


----------



## BustinTops

I'm gonna miss the old screw in brake hub that the earlier chronarchs had.


----------



## fishin styx

I read somewhere that the Curado G has the same profile as the Caenon. Is that right?


----------



## Speckled

fishin styx said:


> I read somewhere that the Curado G has the same profile as the Caenon. Is that right?


yep, the Caenon, Citica G & Curado G all have the same tooling .

Dan,

Couldn't Shimano USA, come out with an Aluminum version of Curado E and called it the Chronarch E model? I know Shimano USA is already making MG version of the 50's sideplate for the Core 50MG (Same size as the Curado 50E (graphite) and the now "NEW" Chronarch 50E (again graphite) ).

Could of still moved the Curado E to the new G model and now the Aluminum Chronarch E (an up-grade over the Curado E models) would now be tops in that price bracket and it would of been at least a step up over what we were able to buy last year for the same money (roughly).

Someone posted a picture on another web-site of the Chronarch E reel but it was called the *"Chronado"* , instead of the Chronarch :headknock.

Don't see me buying one :redface:. The first new Chronarch reel I haven't bought since I bought my Chronarch SF :help::hairout:.


----------



## LaAngler

Speckled said:


> Don't see me buying one :redface:


x 2 i'd rather a SF or A over the B or D....shame


----------



## Speckled

Bantam1 said:


> There was a demand for lower price point reels. Chronarch D sold $299.99 which was unreachable for several anglers. The dealers wanted asked us to try and return to the older pricing of the original Chronarch and Curado reels from the 90's. Given the current state of our dollar vs. the yen, we had to make changes. The price increase was coming and we decided to change the reel to the Chronarch and hit the target MSRP. The new Curado was coming and we didn't want to abandon the E tooling. It just made sense to turn it into the Chronarch and move forward with other new models in the future. There are some cool products in the works. They have been delayed until next year due to several reasons I cannot discuss. *Just hope that our dollar becomes strong again so we can get better pricing*.


Not any time soon with our President :cheers:.


----------



## fishin styx

Speckled said:


> yep, the Caenon, Citica G & Curado G all have the same tooling


Looks like a Chronarch for me then. The Caenon is just a little bulky for my hand.
Go ahead & send one my way.


----------



## Gilbert

fishin styx said:


> Looks like a Chronarch for me then. The Caenon is just a little bulky for my hand.
> Go ahead & send one my way.


why not just get the Curado E7?


----------



## Bocephus

I am a loyal Shimano fisherman. I probably have 20-25 Shimanos.......and for the first time in many years, I am not impressed, and can't see buying any of them this year.


----------



## dbuswell

Bantam1 said:


> There was a demand for lower price point reels. Chronarch D sold $299.99 which was unreachable for several anglers. The dealers wanted asked us to try and return to the older pricing of the original Chronarch and Curado reels from the 90's. Given the current state of our dollar vs. the yen, we had to make changes. The price increase was coming and we decided to change the reel to the Chronarch and hit the target MSRP. The new Curado was coming and we didn't want to abandon the E tooling. It just made sense to turn it into the Chronarch and move forward with other new models in the future. There are some cool products in the works. They have been delayed until next year due to several reasons I cannot discuss. Just hope that our dollar becomes strong again so we can get better pricing.


buddy i appreciate your honesty. i was highly disappointed after seeing the changes partially because i am a loyal shimano customer and a fan of the chronarch D tooling. I wasn't going to purchase anything shimano until next year's icast but I will probably get a CH50 just because you didn't pee on our backs and tell us it was raining.


----------



## fishin styx

Gilbert said:


> why not just get the Curado E7?


Because I want one. Really is the justification I have or need.


----------



## BustinTops

dbuswell said:


> just because you didn't pee on our backs and tell us it was raining.


haha :cop:


----------



## Gilbert

fishin styx said:


> Because I want one. Really is the justification I have or need.


I C


----------



## Speckled

fishin styx said:


> *Because I want one*. Really is the justification I have or need.


Tough to argue with that logic .


----------



## j wadd

is it just me or did shimano do the same thing years ago when they changed the curado up from the greenies..
back then the citica d was comparable to the cu 200 curado and the curado d was comparible to the chronarchs?
now it seems the new citica is a beefy caenan
the curado g is a beefy citica 200 e
and the new chronarch is the same as the 200 e7?


----------



## Bocephus

j wadd said:


> is it just me or did shimano do the same thing years ago when they changed the curado up from the greenies..
> back then the citica d was comparable to the cu 200 curado and the curado d was comparible to the chronarchs?
> now it seems the new citica is a beefy caenan
> the curado g is a beefy citica 200 e
> and the new chronarch is the same as the 200 e7?


Yep....smoke & mirrors...

I have 5 of the Curado D's, and love them. I'm not impressed with the 2 Curado E's that I have. So there's no way in hell I'm gonna buy a new Chronarch.

Change is not always good boys !


----------



## kenny

Why does the new Chronarch weigh 7.6 ounces? It has graphite side plates.


----------



## Bantam1

The Curado 200E weighed the same. I would guess the additional 2 bearings and a few different parts over the Curado 200G make the difference .4 ounces in weight.


----------



## johnyb777

Did similar changes happen to the spinning line? i.e. is a Stradic FJ simply an old Symetry? Is the new Sustain basically a Stradic FI? I like my Stradic FI, but it's not near the great reel that the previous Stradic I had was. 

All this is disappointing. I wish Shimano would have invented some new names for new mid level reels rather than trying to sell a mid-tier reel with the previous higher end reel's name. Sorry Bantam, I don't want to bash, especially since I REALLY appreciate your honesty. Makes me want to go buy another Stradic FI before they are all gone.

EDIT: I guess the Saros is the old stradic... looking at pictures on fish.shimano.com.


----------



## Bantam1

The Stadic FJ is all new tooling and design. We brought the X-Ship feature from the Stella FE down to the Stradic and Sustain level now. The Symetre uses an osciallation gear. The Stradic uses worm shaft driven oscialltion (Aerowrap II) which is much more precise and offers better performance with braided line. Even the FI was different from the Symetre. They used to share tooling back in 1999-2003. 

The Saros is an upgraded version of the Symetre FJ. It has the Paladin gearing which is a much stronger and more durable gearing. That is the major difference between the Saros and Symetre along with S-ARB bearings.


----------



## johnyb777

Bantam... thanks for clearing that up and making me feel better about the spinning reel offering!


----------



## Nytron

Bantam1 said:


> The Stadic FJ is all new tooling and design. We brought the X-Ship feature from the Stella FE down to the Stradic and Sustain level now. The Symetre uses an osciallation gear. The Stradic uses worm shaft driven oscialltion (Aerowrap II) which is much more precise and offers better performance with braided line. Even the FI was different from the Symetre. They used to share tooling back in 1999-2003.
> 
> The Saros is an upgraded version of the Symetre FJ. It has the Paladin gearing which is a much stronger and more durable gearing. That is the major difference between the Saros and Symetre along with S-ARB bearings.


Looks interesting, so the sustain fg is made in japan and the stradic ci4 is made in malaysia? I have a Stradic CI4 2500F and after a year of use it has play in the handle. The looseness is enough to cause a noticeable tick detectable via the rod like a fish is biting. Is this something that is repairable, like if I sent it into shimano?

I love this reel more than any other reel out there, but now because of this one issue I need another main reel. The big question is, will the sustain fg have this issue as well? The handle looks similar. They have not finalized the specs on the sustain fg, make sure they also look this one point over. All this lightweight gear is useless if the reel gets loose over time and the handle starts clickin'.

P.S. To those complaining about shimanos new lineup. They didn't downgrade anything, the just REDEFINED their lineup. The chronarch is now the old curado e basically, so those that bought a curado e have the best curado ever made. If you haven't bought a curado yet, well then step up and buy the new chronarch. They just shifted everything around, but you can still get the reel you want.


----------



## Bantam1

The Sustain FG is being made in Malaysia. Yes you can send the reel in so we can see what the problem is. It could be in the oscillation or the reel may just need service. If you have fished it for a year and not serviced the reel then it is time to have it done.


----------



## Speckled

Bantam1 said:


> *The Sustain FG is being made in Malaysia*. Yes you can send the reel in so we can see what the problem is. It could be in the oscillation or the reel may just need service. If you have fished it for a year and not serviced the reel then it is time to have it done.




Dan, Shimano Japan keeps this up and they will have a new name (Shimano Malaysia :wink::rotfl.

I don't really use spinners, but which spinners are still made in Japan? Just the Stella? I figued with the $329.99 price tag the Sustan FG was a "Made In Japan" product h:.

Used to be that Shimano USA would get their (our :wink products from Shimano Japan. Most (all) of my Shimano's are stamped on the reel foot "Made in Japan".

Now Shimano USA gets their (our :wink products from Shimano Japan who now gets their products from Shimano Japan & Shimano Malaysia :rotfl:.

Are there any other countries that Shimano Japan is outsourcing reel production? I guess this is going to be a on going trend? Sign of the times?

Soon, no Shimano's reels will be made in Japan anymore.


----------



## rbenash

All good info. Thanks Bantam. I just picked up another 200E7 a couple days ago for $135 so glad to see the new version (read Chronarch) isn't bringing any major changes. I really like the 200E's. 

I've been hedging/thinking on picking up a 50E to replace one of my Scorpion 1000's but frankly like the green color better. Looks like I'll probably just pick up an over stock.

Also seems as though the 300 series Curado will be the same (stil the same as the 200D). I have a 300E and 200D so all good on that front.

Probably will sit out new models this year unless I decide to get a Chronarch 50


----------



## Bantam1

Speckled said:


> Dan, Shimano Japan keeps this up and they will have a new name (Shimano Malaysia :wink::rotfl.
> 
> I don't really use spinners, but which spinners are still made in Japan? Just the Stella? I figued with the $329.99 price tag the Sustan FG was a "Made In Japan" product h:.
> 
> Used to be that Shimano USA would get their (our :wink products from Shimano Japan. Most (all) of my Shimano's are stamped on the reel foot "Made in Japan".
> 
> Now Shimano USA gets their (our :wink products from Shimano Japan who now gets their products from Shimano Japan & Shimano Malaysia :rotfl:.
> 
> Are there any other countries that Shimano Japan is outsourcing reel production? I guess this is going to be a on going trend? Sign of the times?
> 
> Soon, no Shimano's reels will be made in Japan anymore.


I know everyone thinks Malaysia is junk but you would be surprised. The facotry there is actually the most advanced factory for Shimano. They have the latest machines and is staffed by several workers from Shimano Japan. The QC team, engineers and leads are all from Japan. We built the factory and it is not an "outsource" for us.

Shimano Japan decided to move some production over there because they simply cannot keep up with the demand. Plus with the yen to dollar exchange rate the products would be more expensive. For example if the new Curado G was made in Japan the MSRP would be around $250 instead of $160. There is also the ever increasing costs of materials.

The high end reels will still be made in Japan. Stella, Chronarch, Core, Calais, Calcutta, Trinidad, Talica and Tiagra. Several parts are made in Japan that go to Malaysia such as the gears. Some parts are made in Malaysia and sent to Japan for production reels. Car companies do this. Look at the "foreign parts content" label on the vehicle sticker for a Ford or GM. There are parts from Mexico, China, Taiwan, Korea, etc; Does this mean the quality is any less because of it?


----------



## bubbas kenner

Thank you for the pics I appreciate it .


----------



## h_soape

Bantam, 

Will the new drag washer that will be used in the Chronarchs be interchangeable with a Citica or Curado in a D or E model?

Is it true that the new drag for the chronarch uses grease again?


----------



## Bantam1

Yes and yes. All of our drag washers use grease with exception of the TLD single speed reels.


----------



## caldvn

Nytron said:


> P.S. To those complaining about shimanos new lineup. They didn't downgrade anything, the just REDEFINED their lineup. The chronarch is now the old curado e basically, so those that bought a curado e have the best curado ever made. If you haven't bought a curado yet, well then step up and buy the new chronarch. They just shifted everything around, but you can still get the reel you want.


x2

Seems odd that people are so worked up over the naming... when it boils down to it, if you want next gen "Curado" go up to Chronarch. It's not like the next gen Chronach is 300 bones...


----------



## Bird

From what I read on the Shimano webpage, the Chronarch E7 also has the super free pinion gearing where the Curado doesn't. I have fished my "Old Gold" chronarch SF's for many years and they are still going strong. I went out and just got 2 new CH200E7's and love 'em. I fished them side by side with my buddy's new CU200E7 and the Chronarch consistently out casted the Curado. So what if the only real difference (that I see) is the Chronarch has super free and a pearl white paint job over the Curado. They are great reels and a good compliment to my 'old golds'.


----------



## rbenash

I totally agree about renaming. Thing is given all that the E series Curado is mighty fine. So if I like the green color versus the new "Chronarch Curado" I opt to get a couple of the "old" Curados just because of that. Probably will pick up an old green style 50 in that respect.

The quality has always been there IMHO since I started using Shimano BC's 10/12 years ago. I know that makes me sound young 

Just broke in a "new" E7 Curado last night river fishing at night - couldn't be more pleased. This was the one I mentioned up thread. I'm figuring the "new Chronarchs/Curados" will be just fine. Just really like that green color


----------



## Bantam1

Bird,

The Curado E has Super Free just like the new Chronarch E. We offer Super Free in Citica up through the rest of the line.


----------



## Gilbert

Bird said:


> From what I read on the Shimano webpage, the Chronarch E7 also has the super free pinion gearing where the Curado doesn't. I have fished my "Old Gold" chronarch SF's for many years and they are still going strong. I went out and just got 2 new CH200E7's and love 'em. I fished them side by side with my buddy's new CU200E7 and the Chronarch consistently out casted the Curado. So what if the only real difference (that I see) is the Chronarch has super free and a pearl white paint job over the Curado. They are great reels and a good compliment to my 'old golds'.


the casting is going to be different for everyone but as bantam1 said, the SF is in the CuradoE7 as well.


----------



## swamptoad

Got a question on the 2011 shimano citica 200 e i just upgraded to the orange seal ceramic boca bearings and want to swamp out the rubber nobs on the handle how is this done and can it be done or do i have to replace the whole handle assembley?


----------



## Bantam1

You will have to buy the entire handle. We do not offer the grips as a separate part number.


----------



## swamptoad

ok !! I was just wondering if i could change the knobs without haveing to change the whole assembely. Thanks i just ordered a custom carbon handle with bearings and custom knobs for 80 bucks they look killer and i found another set of knobs that i got for 30 now the waiting begins lol i got them from semper fi tackle in singapore theyr were very helpful and very communicated for a week before i bought the product.


----------



## fishin styx

I had a chance to fish the new Chronarch Saturday, it's everything I expected & then some.


----------

